# Powder Coating and wheel refinishing photos!



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Figured id post up some of my work in here. I run my own powder coating business in staten island ny about 10 minutes from woodbridge nj.

I've done 20" amg wheels to bbs rs's to HRE wheels and everything in between. Photos speak for themselves.


First set of wheels i ever did. Super Mirror Black


















Neon Pink Whees for a Trx 450









My air tank-Super mirror white









Super mirror white with super mirror blue


















Neon Pink with Sky Blue Texture









nissan 240 Gold Caliper









Titanium Vein









Candy Raspberry









Super Wrinkle Black 1.8t Valve Cover









Super Mirror Red valve cover









Chameleon Blue/Yellow Scooter Bars










Infinity G37 Baby blue calipers with Super mirror black wheels









Wrinkle Red Valve Cover 1.8t









Super mirror black and Candy purple atv parts




































Suzuki ltr 450 frame with walsh a arms.



























Quad is all back together looking fresh!









tried gold to see how he liked it 









wasn't crazy for it, he liked it tho









decided to do them galvanized blasted aluminum




































air tank i did for a user on here









better photo


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice looking work.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## BgauntGTi03 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Valve Cover*

How much would you charge to get my valve cover and intake manifold powered coated in wrinkled black??


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

tomespo said:


> decided to do them galvanized blasted aluminum


 i really like that finish, twist 2's might get this treatment.. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Boyvw (May 2, 2012)

very nice sir :thumbup:


----------



## Gyro kidd (Jun 11, 2012)

Really nice u get a :thumbup: sir


----------

